# Questran and weight loss?



## MALI (Jul 8, 2001)

anyone on Questran losing weight? just realizing my weight keeps slipping since i ran out of Lotronex and taking Questran Light. i'm eating OK and have only infrequent D flare ups. apreciate some input on this. MALI


----------

